# Another Iver Johnson Truss frame.



## Salt Flat Cycles (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a 1927 Iver Johnson racer, and I picked this one up today.  It’s funny how when you aren’t looking for more bikes the good deals pop up. The pictures in the ad were really hard to tell what it was, so I wasn’t expecting much. 
 I don’t exactly remember how to date these bikes, but I think this belongs in this area. The serial number looks to be 551948. Mid 30’s? There are a lot of different paint colors, but I think the blue might be the original color. It has 26” wheels, and I’m not sure what parts are original. The pedals say Higgins so they aren’t. Frame has a dent or two hear and there, but I don’t see any serious damage. The fork was originally plated but most of it has flaked off. Measuring from the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube looks to be 22”.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice Balloon Truss! Serial number is mid 30's and I agree it looks like blue was original. It'll be a great project and rider!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Mar 23, 2021)

@pedal4416 thanks for the info!

I don’t see a lot of balloon truss Iver Johnson’s, anybody have more pictures of them?


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 23, 2021)

I just have pics of Don's bike  Ive been drooling over it since I was a kid! And this red one found on the web.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Mar 23, 2021)

@pedal4416 Thanks again! These pictures are awesome and by far the best pictures of a balloon truss that I have seen.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Jul 7, 2022)

Finally starting to work on this bike. This was the first time I’ve taken apart an Iver bottom bracket. I took a scrap piece of angle iron and made a little tool to get the crank nut off. I had been soaking it in penetrating oil for a few days and everything came apart fairly easily. The bearings and races all look good, but there is one ball missing. Anyone know what size they are?


----------



## Handyman (Jul 8, 2022)

Here are a few pics of my 1938 Balloon Truss Iver: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_16.html
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## SKPC (Jul 8, 2022)

Good looking tall Iver Truss frame...looks 2b a 28"-er?   Good to see another Utahn posting here...


----------



## Homeblt (Jul 8, 2022)

Salt Flat Cycles said:


> ” The bearings and races all look good, but there is one ball missing. Anyone know what size they are? “.



They are 5/16” (.3125) diameter, good luck with your project!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Jul 8, 2022)

Handyman said:


> Here are a few pics of my 1938 Balloon Truss Iver: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_16.html
> Pete in Fitchburg



That is an amazing bike! I love the color. Based off of your pictures and the descriptions I think my rear wheel is original. The front is a triple step. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Jul 8, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Good looking tall Iver Truss frame...looks 2b a 28"-er?   Good to see another Utahn posting here...



I could be wrong, but I think it’s a ballooner. Those are 26” balloon fenders from I believe a different bike and they fit as they should. The tires in that picture have completely collapsed in on themselves. I have an earlier truss racer that is a 28er.  I could measure and compare them.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Jul 8, 2022)

Homeblt said:


> They are 5/16” (.3125) diameter, good luck with your project!



Thank you so much, that is super helpful!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Jul 18, 2022)

With a lot penetrating oil and bunch of patience I finally got this bike all taken apart, and I didn’t break anything! Though rusty and banged up all of the parts seem to be in decent condition.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 7, 2022)

Lately I’ve had a lot bikes that at some point someone painted over the original paint. I just didn’t have it in me to try carefully stripping the paint only to find out there wasn’t much original paint left. I also feel like this bike has kind of earned all of its scars. So I decided to coat the frame in amber shellac. The shellac is fairly easily removed with alcohol, will protect the frame, and over time won’t be quite so glossy. After soaking most of the plated parts in evaporust it was clear that there was a lot of bare metal. Most of the plating was peeling off and what was left was fragile. So most of the plated parts I gave a coat of clear shellac to keep from deteriorating more. Starting to get it back together.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 7, 2022)

Still getting all hub parts cleaned and degreased. So I figured I might as well see how the tires look. I didn’t realize that the front rim was chrome until I started cleaning it. The rear has multiple layers of heavy paint, but there is a red pinstripe peeking through in places.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 11, 2022)

I got the hubs rebuilt and put back together. The internals were in pretty good shape and the wheels are surprisingly true. The handlebars have a w or an m stamp so I’m guessing old wald bars. Threw some new grips on it. Getting another step closer to riding. The chain is soaking in oil, I’ve just about got all the links moving.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 13, 2022)

Always nice to get the seat back on!  The seat didn’t look in too bad of shape until I took a closer look. The pans were bent and had a twist to them. The undercarriage was bent in 3 or 4 different direction. I should have taken better before and after pictures. It’s far from perfect or straight, but a few hours with a hammer, vise, and anvil and it is now close enough!  I think I’ll eventually get seat recovered.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 24, 2022)

Took the Iver out for its maiden voyage tonight. Generally I wouldn’t do this in the dark, but my wife is out of town and I have a two year old. So when she went down I took it up and down the block a couple times. Seems to be riding really good. All the bearing have been rebuilt and feel good, stops good, and seems to ride straight. When pedaling I can slightly feel the one link in the chain that is a little tight. Also just has random pedals on it for now. All and all a good first ride. A night ride does make for some interesting pictures anyways. I’ve been debating putting the fenders back on, but I think I’m going to leave them off.


----------

